# بواسطة قارئي سيدي (أو ديفيدي) إصنع CNC Machine



## يوهشام (21 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
مشروع 1
بواسطة قارئي سيدي يمكنك صنع CNC Machine
مشروع 2
بواسطة محرك فيبرور (الموجود في الهاتف المحمول) و فرشاة أسنان إصنع روبوت الحشرة
مشروع 3
كيفية إستخراج ليزر بلايستشن2
أتمنى أن تعجبكم المشاريع التي قدمتها


----------



## الطابلوج (6 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك مشاريع رائعة


----------

